#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-12
<nesbo> helo
<nesbo> hola
<nesbo> alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-04-15
<javier> hello
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2014-04-09
<chezuniga> Buen día una consulta
